# Super Rare Omega 1970S Tungsten F.300 & Steel Mens Wristwatch Case



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone watching / bidding on this one?

It's a strange one. According to my Omega Dressing catalogue and the case number, it ought to have Cal 1250 in it --- this is a date-only f300 movement. But those visible pushers on the side of the case would suggest a Megaquartz movement.

So I reckon that's the wrong case back (and therefore wrong case numbers) on this case. I'll not be bidding. :closedeyes:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Saw it, immediately discarded it as "wrong" for an f300. :stop:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

These were prototype units, this example is actually for a Megaquartz 32Khz, I did take a punt on it but it went for more than I wanted to pay. Ive owned a proto version cal 1340 version.


----------

